# Looks like the roster is pretty much set



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

No Grant Hill, no Gerald Wallace, no Scola, no Splitter, no Nocioni. It looks like the Spurs won't be making any big summer moves this year.

Michael Finley decides not to opt out his contract.
Fabricio Oberto decides to opt out but signs a new deal with Spurs (3 years, $10.5 million)
Jacque Vaughn re-signs with the Spurs for the minimum (2 years, $2.5 million)
Matt Bonner re-signs with the Spurs (3 years, $9 million)
According to the Express-News, Melvin Ely is expected to sign a deal with another team. Maybe the last roster spot can be used for Marcus Williams. How do you guys grade the front office activity this summer?

LineOFire's Grade: B - This is a championship team so you can't expect many personnel changes. We could have gotten a little more youthful but I think R.C. did a good job not overpaying for anybody.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

I wouldnt be so sure, there are still lots of rumors and talks about a Sign and Trade with Nocioni. The offseason has just started so we got a while to see.


----------



## carlos710 (Jun 13, 2002)

F

9 million is too much money for someone like Bonner. You dont pay 9 million for a player that wont even play most of the time.

Vaughn is garbage. They should have signed eddie house or someone like him. Make a run for darko or grant hill.


----------



## different_13 (Aug 30, 2005)

If Darko didn't play on the Pistons, why would he play on the Spurs?
Besides, he wants big(ish) money, and minutes.

Hill, that'd be a good idea, though aren't Detroit and Phoenix the favorites to land him?


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

TheRoc5 said:


> I wouldnt be so sure, there are still lots of rumors and talks about a Sign and Trade with Nocioni. The offseason has just started so we got a while to see.


I did jump the gun on this thread. I don't see a sign and trade for Noc happening this year.


carlos710 said:


> F
> 
> 9 million is too much money for someone like Bonner. You dont pay 9 million for a player that wont even play most of the time.
> 
> Vaughn is garbage. They should have signed eddie house or someone like him. Make a run for darko or grant hill.


Bonner is getting slightly overpaid but considering some of the other contracts this summer I think that's pretty good. 7 or 8 million probably would have been a better deal. Vaughn struggles hitting the open jumpers but he does a good job on defense and hustles his *** off. I haven't seen anything spectacular that Eddie House does that Vaughn can't (besides being younger).


different_13 said:


> If Darko didn't play on the Pistons, why would he play on the Spurs?
> Besides, he wants big(ish) money, and minutes.
> 
> Hill, that'd be a good idea, though aren't Detroit and Phoenix the favorites to land him?


Grant Hill would be a great fit here. It looks like his first choice is Phoenix right now though.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

Oh I heard Grant Hill will make up his mind on where he wants to go at the end of this week.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

If the spurs don't make any adjustments I'll say it now, they're not winning the championship next year.


That said, get Nocioni! :curse:


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

Nocioni will be fine, HOWEVER we don't need any huge changes if it aint broke dont fix it.


----------



## different_13 (Aug 30, 2005)

When you think about it though, doesn't Nocioni bring a lot of the same things that Horry does?
A forward who can shoot, play D, etc..

Where/when would he play?

Oberto/Elson
Duncan/Horry/Bonner
Bowen/White
Finley/Manu/Barry
Parker/Vaugn/the Euro guy


But my point is, Duncan, Horry, Bonner, as well as Elson and Oberto, can all play the 4. Horry, Bowen, Finley and White can all play the 3 some.
Nocioni plays both these. Yes, he's an upgrade over James White, and Bonner, but really.. where is he gonna play?

(the main chip in getting Nocioni is Scola's rights, right?)


An I agree with ezealen, the Spurs won't repeat if they don't add something relatively major.


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

Flight won't re sign I hear.


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

James White is under contract for 2007-2008 and is already on the Spurs summer league roster. Grant Hill has reportedly agreed to a one-year, $1.2 million dollar contract with the Suns so he's off the table.


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

The Chicago Tribune is reporting that Nocioni has agreed to a 5 year, 38$ million dollar contract with the Bulls with a team option for the 6th year. Seems like the end of the Spurs summer to me.


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

Someone told me flight wouldn't re-sign

Sombrero again next year!


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

I don't think you guys will be in the WCF this year. Look at the other contenders.

Houston added Mike James, Bonzi Wells and Luis Scola (thanks guys)
Phoenix added Grant Hill and will teach Amare and Diaw to sit on the bench
Dallas probably won't face Golden State again


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

giordun said:


> I don't think you guys will be in the WCF this year. Look at the other contenders.
> 
> Houston added Mike James, Bonzi Wells and Luis Scola (thanks guys)
> Phoenix added Grant Hill and will teach Amare and Diaw to sit on the bench
> Dallas probably won't face Golden State again



you funny bunny, you!
Houston also lost Juwon Howard, and Scola most likley won't come ove( thanks for the cap dump BTW )
Pheonix added a slight upgrade to James Jones...yipee? And don't bring up the Amare-Diaw again cuz they lost when it counted most with both on the floor.
Dallas probably won't beat us.


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

MDIZZ said:


> you funny bunny, you!
> Houston also lost Juwon Howard, and Scola most likley won't come ove( thanks for the cap dump BTW )
> Pheonix added a slight upgrade to James Jones...yipee? And don't bring up the Amare-Diaw again cuz they lost when it counted most with both on the floor.
> Dallas probably won't beat us.


Ouch. Looks like Scola is coming over! Why would he not want to come over for the Spurs, but come over for the Rockets?


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

knicksfan said:


> Ouch. Looks like Scola is coming over! Why would he not want to come over for the Spurs, but come over for the Rockets?


Simple...he wants to start.


----------



## different_13 (Aug 30, 2005)

I'd rather win the championship as a roleplayer.
Though I spose he's already a _real_ world-champion :biggrin: 

Besides, you got that salary dump you were after right? :lol: 

(sorry, it's just such a strange event to see the Spurs make what could be interpreted as a bad move..)


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

damnit where are the spurs fans?
salary dump was needed, he wouldnt come over, so we traded him....


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

MDIZZ said:


> damnit where are the spurs fans?
> salary dump was needed, he wouldnt come over, so we traded him....


but you traded him for a future 2nd rounder and guy who refuses to stay over here


----------



## different_13 (Aug 30, 2005)

Besides, for 'the best player not in the NBA', don't you think you could have got more than merely turning it into a small salary dump?

Let's face it, you're gonna be hearing about this for a while - the Spurs making mistakes just doesn't happen, so everyone's seizing the opportunity to rip you for things other than Tim Duncan's personality or Manu's flopping.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Pimped Out said:


> but you traded him for a future 2nd rounder and guy who refuses to stay over here


So this is MDIZZ's fault! Kill em!


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

ezealen said:


> So this is MDIZZ's fault! Kill em!


you didnt know mdizz is buford's alter ego?


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

The only hope for the Spurs for this trade to look decent is if Scola is the next Sarunas Jasikevicus or they draft a Ginobili type player with the 2nd round pick.


----------



## streetballa (Dec 5, 2006)

Go Spurs!


----------

